# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  dijete starije od pet godina u bolnici

## Bubica

treba nam pomoć...

je li koja od forumašica imala iskustvo sa hospitalizacijom djeteta starijeg od pet godina?

Pokazalo se, naime, da neki roditelji ne mogu dobiti bolovanje ukoliko je u bolnici njihovo dijete koje je starije od pet godina zato jer Pravilnik omogućava dnevni boravak uz dijete staro do pet godina. To je zainteresiralo medije.

Ima li koja od vas slično, pozitivno ili negativno iskustvo, a koje bi mogla iznijeti u medijima?

----------


## Audrey

Ja se spremam s klincima na operaciju mandula, i koliko sam shvatila našu pedijatricu, nemam pravo na bolovanje dok su oni u bolnici, nego tek kad iz nje izađu, a moji su oboje čak mlađi od 5 godina. Moguće da sam i krivo shvatila, mada sumnjam.
Nisam baš od pomoći, sorry.

----------


## Bubica

sigurno imaš pravo na bolovanje, pogotovo ukoliko su mlađi od pet godina. Isprintaj pravilnik sa neta i nosi ga pedijatrici. 

Za nigdje nije definirana dobna granica ali moguće da u HZZO-u opet imaju svoja interna tumačenja za djecu stariju od pet godina.

----------

